# Cleft Ungula - No signal when pedal turned off



## ThinAir (Jul 23, 2019)

Alright, Gang:

I just finished a Cleft Ungula (Cloven Hoof) Build. It sounds just *awesome* when switched on, but when switched off no signal goes through the pedal.

What did I hose up on this one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2019)

Has to be either the 3PDT switch or breakout board.  (Or possibly a stray strand of wire on the 3PDT board wiring)

If you have a DMM check for continuity from the input jack to output jack in bypass.  It should be near zero ohms.


----------



## ThinAir (Jul 23, 2019)

When placing the DMM probes on the yellow wires on the input and output jacks, I had continuity and 2-3 ohms of resistance both when the pedal was switched on and bypassed. 

For next time, is there a way to test switch function for on and bypass prior to assembly?

Thanks so much.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 23, 2019)

if you don't have sound when the switch is in bypass mode, but you do have continuity between the in and out lugs on the switch in bypass mode, check to see if your in and out lugs are also connecting to ground when you are in bypass mode.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2019)

ThinAir said:


> When placing the DMM probes on the yellow wires on the input and output jacks, I had continuity and 2-3 ohms of resistance both when the pedal was switched on and bypassed.



Measure on the purple wires, the yellow wires are your grounds.


----------



## ThinAir (Jul 23, 2019)

Well, I must have had a bunk 3PDT switch or I botched up something on the connector board. I swapped both out and the pedal still sounds awesome and now transmits the signal in bypass mode. 

Thanks so much for all your help!!

Big props to PedalPCB for putting out awesome products and his unmatched level of customer support and pride in his work.

 Best of luck on the move!!


----------

